# how to smoke a whole chicken.



## schaydu

After my first smoking adventure, i think i am addicted. Now i want to do a whole chicken but i am not sure how to prepare it and how to cook it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I know i am going to use lump charcoal but what kind of wood should i use with it?


----------



## chefrob

as far as wood is concerned cherry, apple, pistachio, pecan and oak are milder than hickory or mesquite but as with everything it is an individual choice. i would brine the bird for 2 hrs in a solution of 1 cup salt to 1 gal of water. then rinse and rub with olive oil and yer favorite rub. also i would spatchcock the bird (take out the backbone)








smoke at a hire temp like 275-325 until 165.


----------



## kobornigan

Never thought to pull the backbone...good idea! Better smoke permeation?

As for wood choice, I used a mesquite & hickory mix & it turned out delicious.


----------



## autoferret

Just like chefrob said the brine is key.  I use a brine i found of this site which rocks and everyone who's had my chicken wants to know how i do it.  I do try and brine my bird over night though.

Slaughterhouse Poultry Brine By Tip Piper of Hillbilly Vittles
1 1⁄2 Gal Water
1⁄2 C Salt (picklin er kosher)
1⁄2 C Dark Brown Sugar
2 tsp Garlic Powder
2 tsp Onion Powder
2 tsp Cajun Spice (Louisiana Cajun Seasoning)
2 tsp Celery Seed


I've done both spatchcock (which i call butterflying) and keeped it whole.  If you keep it whole you just have to watch that one side doesn't cook faster than the other.  

Also injecting isn't need IMO b/c the brine leaves the bird so juicy!

Wood is your prefference i almost always use hickery.

Happy smoking and make sure you post some QVIEW!!!


----------



## autoferret

I think it lets the bird cook more even and lets the skin crispen up a lot nicer.


----------



## mballi3011

I would brine the bird first over night. Here's the best brine I have found yet:
Originally Posted by *travcoman45* 


 
_*Slaughterhouse Poultry Brine **By Tip Piper of Hillbilly Vittles*
*1 ½ Gal Water*
*½ C Salt - Kosher*
*½ C Dark Brown Sugar*
*2 tsp Garlic Powder*
*2 tsp Onion Powder*
*2 tsp Cajun Spice (Louisiana Cajun Seasoning*
*2 tsp Celery Seed*

*Slaughterhouse Poultry Injection*
*½ Pkg Good Seasons Italian Dressing*
*2 tsp Garlic Powder*
*2 tsp Celery Seed*
*2 TBS melted Butter (non salted*
*2 C Apple Cider*

*Slaughterhouse Spritz (Good fer everthin!)*
*8 oz Apple Cider*
*6 oz Water*
*4 oz Whiskey*
*2 oz Cider Vinegar*

This is popular round here, also lower in salt cause I can't have that much no more._
_Now after that I would smoke it with some apple wood or another fruit wood if you can. The set the smoker at about 300° if you can and smoke it till you have an internal temp (in the breast) of about 165° and then foil it and let it rest for atlaest a half an hour then enjoy some of the best yard bird you have ever eaten._


----------



## timtimmay

I rub mine with salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion power, and dill.

I smoke breast down for an hour then flip, then smoke until it hits 165 in the thigh and breast.

I'll then give it about 4 minutes a side on a hot natural gas grill to crisp up the skin.

Lastly I'll place the whole, uncarved chicken with a knife and fork on the platter directly on the table and guests can self carve whatever they wish.


----------



## northern greenhorn

You want to brine your bird, it helps the bird stay juicy


----------



## scarbelly

I too like the Slaughterhouse brine - l take my birds to 162- 163 and finish on my grill to crisp the skin up - Always cook an extra one for tacos and chicken  sammies - wishin I had some now


----------



## coffee_junkie

What everybody else said about brining and temps (tips brine is a good one) I brined some last weekend with it but I didn't have any celery seed, I used some chipoltle powder, and other seasonings, I basted the last hour with a chipoltle maple bbq sauce, the chicken was great! I used mesquite wood and lump charcoal in my UDS. These where just chicken thighs. If I am doing whole birds I like to do either a beer can or Dr Pepper in the butt, shove an onion in the neck and let er roll to about 175 or so. For a crispier skin I like to run my smoker a little hotter, 275-280. The low and slow doesn't really apply to chicken because the meat is so much different than pork or beef. It will still take on a good smoke flavor and be very jucy at those temps I promise.


----------



## realtorterry

Just to see you posting on here again today I can tell your addicted!!Finally someone mentioned the beer can. The brine is a must! It's just to juicy when you do. I usually set mine on a bud lime for a little citrus flavor. Should we wait here for the q-view


----------



## mr500

Brine Brine Brine oh and BTW  


WAR EAGLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schaydu

thanks again for all of the advice, if i didnt have to go work the next 4 days i would already have the smoker going. I think i am going to go with the slaughterhouse recipe. it seems like everyone enjoys it. When i give it ago i will make sure i have pics up.

and to mr500, this might be yalls year lol


----------



## danielh

The slaughterhouse brine is great! Personally i think the best chicken comes from hickory smoke, especially the next day.. I like to cook mine whole, breast down, and let all the juices sit on top of the breast while cooking. Others may have a different opinion..

However you go, I'm sure it will be great


----------



## spg1

With the slaughterhouse brine, do you still use a rub?  The wife want me to do a chicken tomorrow, and I have no idea but I will give it a try..


----------



## nola saints smoker

I always use a rub when i do chicken. I find the chicken comes out better without using a brine. I have been injecting the meat with melted butter and whatever rub I am using. The meat is always juicy and tender.


----------



## spg1

I have not tried injecting or brine yet.  I figure I will try the brine and buy an injector sooner or later.  Besides I just went to the store and bought some celery seed.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I had no idea it cost that much, so I am hoping it helps the brine.


----------



## travcoman45

Yup, I use a citrus rub cause it's what I like, but any good rub will sure do the bird justice.

Smoked bird is the best.

The nice thing bout the brine is, it dosen't overpower the taste a the bird, simply adds a bit to it.

Wood:  I use alotta maple, apple, cherry, any a the fruit woods.  Hickory be my favorite fer myself, but it's a stronger smoke what I like but not everbody does.  Ya can always mix woods to, I'd start with apple er maple fer yer first, then start tryin different things.


----------



## badfrog

That slaughterhouse brine recipe looks interesting! 
I smoked a couple of yard birds today...I always brine a chicken unless I just didn't plan ahead. I used 1 gal of water with 1c kosher and 1/2 cup white sugar; a couple of bayleafs, @T of ground sage and a handful of cracked b. pepper. 
I am with Travcoman45, I like Hickory!  cooked them (alongside a fattie) in the UDS at about 275...and of course forgot the qview...maybe qview tomorrow!


----------



## mrblack947

I still use a beer can and temps in the 250-275 range. 

Is that weird or what?  It has not come up at all.


----------



## schaydu

im in the process of brining with the slaughter house recipe. it looks good so far. and as far as expenses, getting all the stuff wasnt cheap, lol especially the celery seed.it was 3 bucks at wally world, but i once paid almost 6 for a 1oz jar.


----------



## coffee_junkie

I didn't have celery seed last time I did the brine, so I just left it out, and added some tony c's cajun and some chili powder instead, it was pretty good. The celery seed will last you a little bit. If you are becoming addicted....you will find that the spices and rubs are the biggest expense, you will learn to shop around a bit.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux

Personally, I don't bother with brining or injecting.  I don't see how it could get any more juicy or tasty with less fuss.  Just rub your bird down wth your favorite rub, drink half a beer.  Get some needle nose and open up the hole in the top of the can so you can drop a couple cloves of smashed garlic and a couple tablespoons of Lea and Perrins in there.  Set your birds on the cans and cook until Mr. Thermometer says they are done.  This is one of the simplest, tastiest methods of Q ever invented.


----------



## rev

When brining, I'm assuming you keep it in the fridge?

I've never brined yet since it always comes out juicy but will definately give it a go...  If you've ever tried peruvian chicken, you'll want to immitate...  Here's the recipe I've used and it is EPIC, especially the sauce (which I modify for more kick):

http://bbq.about.com/od/chickenrecipes/r/bl70730a.htm

I have 2 birds on my ecb right now.  I can only maintain temps ~ 220 or so, which is fine but I plan on taking it out and broiling for 15 min or so in the oven for the crispy skin.

Cheers.


----------



## backyardkcq

This was my first attempt at smoked chicken.

I used the Slaughterhouse Poultry Brine over night as described above and then Chef Jimmy J's Foiling Juice for the finishing sauce. Apple wood smoked two small birds breast down as I have done a turkey in the past. 250-275 degrees for about 3 hours and 45 minutes until about 164 degrees in the breast. I wrapped them in foil and a towel and set them in a cooler to redistribute juices before pulling and tossing with finishing sauce.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


----------



## smokin - k

I loved reading this thread.... Great ideas and recipes! Going to the butcher shop on my way home... Brine + beer can for me... Can't wait.! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## sound1

You want low cost herbs and spices for your rubs try the San Francisco herb company. Just checked the price on your celery seed and was $2.60 a pound. http://www.sfherb.com/store/spices-culinary-herbs,category.asp   They have cut my cost of rubs and brine by at least half over buying at the markets.


----------



## smokin - k

Sound1 said:


> You want low cost herbs and spices for your rubs try the San Francisco herb company. Just checked the price on your celery seed and was $2.60 a pound. http://www.sfherb.com/store/spices-culinary-herbs,category.asp   They have cut my cost of rubs and brine by at least half over buying at the markets.


Thanks Sound1 for the link.... Just ordered a crap ton of spices and very impressed with their pricing... Thanks mucho, Smokin - K


----------



## rtkiii

Read this thread as I just picked up a whole chicken for .89 cents a pound!!!!  That's crazy cheap.  Need to find a way to make this work so I can stopp paying 1.99-2.49 a pound.  Brine-ing now.  Cooking tomorrow.  Only thing that worries me is I have an electric one...and it only gets to 225.  It'll just take longer to get to that ideal 165, right?  Since I cannot cook at 265


----------



## flipcash

Scarbelly, I took your lead and made some smoked chicken taco's the next day and they were amazing!!! Gonna try to repeat the effort tomorrow. The Slaughterhouse brine is a winner. I also used hickory chunk and the Stubbs wood chips mix of hickory, apple and oak. Amazing!


----------



## nautirogue

I'm smoking a whole chicken today on the BGE.  I brined it in a recipe that I made up.  It has Kosher salt, sugar, tarragon, parsley, whole peppercorns, star anise, fresh fennel hunks, onion quarters, orange quarters, and apple quarters.  It's brined overnight.

I'll be applying some olive oil and a good rub, and stuffing the cavity with the aromatics from the brine.  I also plan to melt a stick of butter and pour it between the loosened skin and the meat.

I've brought the fire up and the CyberQ WiFi will hold it at 220 for as long as I need it.  I'm using black cherry for the smoke.  My kids are going to the Pacers Playoff this afternoon, so I'll be dropping them off and heading to my office downtown to monitor the cook from my cell phone!  Gotta say, that's the coolest thing!

Dinner is planned for 6:30 or so.  I'll let you know how it is!


----------



## nautirogue

So cool!

It ended up that I joined my kids at the Pacers game, so I sat there attending to the cook on my cell phone while we watched the game.  The CyberQ Ramp function was on, so as the bird neared the set point, it automatically started decreasing the temp to  prevent overcooking.  The meat reached done temp at 170 degrees, when the game had 2:30 to go.  Once the set point was met, the CyberQ went into its Cook Hold by dropping the temp to 175 and holding it there.  When we were 30 minutes from home, I called my wife to have her remove the chicken from the EGG to let it rest.

She's at the store getting the sides right now, but we're home and the chicken smells fantastic!  Dinner is soon!













20130421_165737.jpg



__ nautirogue
__ Apr 21, 2013


----------



## howlin wolf

Nola Saints Smoker said:


> I always use a rub when i do chicken. I find the chicken comes out better without using a brine. I have been injecting the meat with melted butter and whatever rub I am using. The meat is always juicy and tender.


I'm with you. Injecting the bird is the way to go. I do a 50/50 rub of greek seasoning and tony's. Then I inject it with a lemon/garlic butter. Turns out delicious every time.


----------



## chrysostomous

Hey i am planning on cooking a few chickens for work next week and I will have to try and hold them over for 4-5 hours, i was curious what the longest time anyone has held chicken over, say on a road trip, and still be safe to eat.  Any suggestion would be appreicated.  I will be using the old foil, towel, cooler trick to get them there.  Any information would be helpful.  Just curious, has anyone ever heated their towels in the drier before puting in the cool to try and keep meat as warm as possible?  Thanks


----------



## brandonthompson

Question about the smoking time on these birds. I built.my smoker out of a commercial size fridge with heating element's I installed like a oven basically. However its a awesome smoker but I can't exceed 200 degrees. So my plan is to brine a bird and then smoke it and finish to temp in oven. But I'm not sure on hoe long to put smoke to it on a basic average time frame. Any tips on hoe to smoke a bird and cook to temp this way? I've heard of smoking the whole time but I don't wanna over due the smoke flavor


----------



## mbarnes536

I am new to smoking but I have successfully cooked ribs and a Boston butt and I now want to try a whole chicken and like most people I am addicted.  After reading this forum I have a couple questions.  First, which was asked but didn't get answered, when brining do you put it in the refrigerator or just leave it out?  I kind of figure if you do an overnight brine it would have to go in the refrigerator?  Next is cook times.  I got a small chicken, 5lbs, if I cook around 265-270 should I be looking at 4-5 hours?  What doing a beer can chicken, same times?  Not sure if it makes a difference but I am using as WSM.  Lastly, applying rub.  When applying the rub do you want to put it under the skin or on top of the skin or both?  What about taking the skin off?

Thanks guys and sorry for the silly questions.


----------



## trail3n

Today is my first time smoking chickens I went to HEB here in southeast texas and grabbed 5 birds for 77 cent a pound normally 97 cent. All they had were 5 that's why I only got 5 also. I did the slaughterhouse brine lastnight am about to throw the chickens on the pit. I was wondering if most put a rub on the bird after the brine or not? I will post some pictures when there done, hope they turn out looking like NautiRogue and BackyardKCQ.


----------



## padronman

I always rub my birds.....and i make a compound butter with the rub and go under the breast skin.  Bathes the meat with that nice rub flavor.....and talk about moist! !!


----------



## trail3n

Thanks PadronMan I'll have to look around for a rub to mix together for next time. My birds turned out great tasting and moist. Doing a rack of ribs tomorrow, if you do any special for ribs let me know. I'm always looking for something new to try.


----------



## bubba watson

Smoking a yard bird on Friday and I think the slaughterhouse recipe sounds good. This will be my first smoke by the way. Just got the smoker Friday and seasoned it today. Not off again til Friday.


----------



## trail3n

Hey Bubba Watson you can't go wrong using the slaughterhouse brine. Next time I smoke some birds I'll put on a rub to mix things up. Also welcome to the forum I am new myself and will be smoking some ribs tomorrow using the 3-2-1 method and also making the Dutch's wicked baked beans. Going to the store to make sure I have everything I need!


----------



## bodean23

Just smoked some chicken and used the Slaughterhouse poultry brine. It came out awesome, I highly recommend it.


----------



## parrothedmark

What is the average smoke time for a whole chicken?


----------



## bodean23

Parrothedmark said:


> What is the average smoke time for a whole chicken?


   I smoked 3 for alittle over 4 hrs on 195 degrees. They came out awesome.


----------



## rob sicc

Sound1 said:


> You want low cost herbs and spices for your rubs try the San Francisco herb company. Just checked the price on your celery seed and was $2.60 a pound. http://www.sfherb.com/store/spices-culinary-herbs,category.asp   They have cut my cost of rubs and brine by at least half over buying at the markets.


Thanks for the link.  I will be putting in an order when I get home.  They really have some great deals.  thanks again.


----------



## rob sicc

I have been on this site for less than 2 weeks. I logged in years ago but never took advantage.

After 2 weeks I love this site. I ran my first smoke this past weekend and did a pork butt. My neighbors were stopping by and calling throughout the day asking if the neighborhood smelled the way it did because of me. I'm known to love to cook. I had the neighborhood drolling.

So to keep my momentum going I decided I wanted to do chicken this weekend. I found this site and enjoyed reading every post. I couldn't ask for more (or better) info.

I know now I will be brining overnight using

Slaughterhouse Poultry Brine By Tip Piper of Hillbilly Vittles
1 1⁄2 Gal Water
1⁄2 C Salt (picklin er kosher)
1⁄2 C Dark Brown Sugar
2 tsp Garlic Powder
2 tsp Onion Powder
2 tsp Cajun Spice (Louisiana Cajun Seasoning)
2 tsp Celery Seed

I will be adding a rub after the brine

I know I will be spatchcocking the bird (take out the backbone)  I think I will cut the chicken into 2 halves for easier manageability.

I know I will be trying to smoke at a high temp like 275-325 until 165.  (if I can get my smoker that high)

Oh yes, I will expecting neighbors to stop by and I will be having a beer or 2 to help the time go by.  I am looking forward to the weekend.

Do I have everything?


----------



## sabrinakeefer

Hey everyone looking to buy celery seed I found some on this site appears to be super cheap compared to what I have see people on here paying. 

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/regal-celery-seed-8-oz/10207023.html

Looking forward to smoking some chickens this Saturday woooo hoooo!!!


----------



## jeremy5431

If I brine the chicken overnight should I give it a ice water bath before I put it on the smoker to flush some of the salt out of it?


----------



## bigsmoketexas

Domt know if it was mentioned, but if you were to smoke spatchcocked chicken would the same time, temp, and heat apply as a whole chicken?


----------



## dhart

I just bought a smoker, so I'm a total newb.  Char-Griller 5050 with the side-car smoker (fire box).

I don't understand how the beer can is used.  Can someone please explain?

And, in the photos showing the chicken on a rack with liquid in the pan under the rack... What's the liquid comprised of?   Do you keep that under the chicken while it is being smoked?

Can you tell I've never done this before>>>?  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## phatbac

DHart said:


> I just bought a smoker, so I'm a total newb. Char-Griller 5050 with the side-car smoker (fire box).
> 
> I don't understand how the beer can is used. Can someone please explain?
> 
> And, in the photos showing the chicken on a rack with liquid in the pan under the rack... What's the liquid comprised of? Do you keep that under the chicken while it is being smoked?
> 
> Can you tell I've never done this before>>>?


I recommend not doing beer can chicken. There is a couple articles floating around about why not. there are some links to them if you do a search "beer can chicken debunked". I recommend doing a spatchcocked bird if you are going to cook the chicken whole. it cooks the chicken evenly and while the breast won't be done at the same temp as the dark meat that is okay i like to cook my dark meat more than the white. Temp you white meat to 165 degrees IT no less amd your Dark meat (thigh) at 170 degree IT.

there are some good youtube videos on how to spatchcock a bird. but basically you cut out the backbone take out the innards flip it over and snap down the breast bone until its pretty flat. then either smoke the skin (which i do) or lift the skin gently and put your seasoning under the skin and in the back cavity. If you brine your bird you can do it before you spatch it. Let me see if i have a few pics for ya...

prepping the bird













IMG_20160227_072404775.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Feb 28, 2016






in my smoker to the right













IMG_20160227_073730912.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Feb 28, 2016






when i had the breast to about 160 degrees (almost done)













IMG_20160227_092740631_HDR.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Feb 28, 2016






With some sauce to finish. i generally sauce mine about 5-8 degrees before its done if im going to sauce so it doesn't burn turn down the smoker temp because honey and sugar are easy to burn. you do want to apply low heat to the sauce so it adheres to the meat and sets up. Just apply a thing layer of your favorite with a mop or brush.













IMG_20160227_093118735_HDR.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Feb 28, 2016






As far as the rack under the chicken i think that was to smoke all around the chicken and to use the chicken grease to make a jus or gravy underneath is what it looks like.

Hope this helps you smoke some fine chicken!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## dhart

Thanks for all the tips here, everyone.

I do have a couple of questions.  We spatchcocked two large chickens, Slaughterhouse brined them overnight, olive oiled them and sprinkled with Cajun spices.

Should they go breast down on the grill while being smoked?  Should they be turned over at some point (midway?) during the smoking?

The fire box to the side of the Char-Griller Duo 5050 has a mix of briquets, hardwood charcoal, and hickory chunks (which has soaked in water overnight).  It looks like I'm getting about 200 degrees max.  Should I expect to smoke for 4 hours or so?

Thanks again.


----------



## glinse

If I brine the whole chicken the night before, do I spatchcock it and just lay it on the rack when its read to go?.........and for how long? Temp at 275?


----------



## sm0kin

So I have been asked to bring pulled chicken to a cancer benefit this weekend for around 125 people. Another guy is bringing 35-40 lb of pulled pork. I expect to brine and smoke 100lb of whole chickens and have some ideas and questions. I will be cooking on 2 MES30's with AMNPS in each. Does anyone know how many birds will fit in an MES30? I intend to use the breasts and thighs for pulling, and leave the legs/wings intact. My initial thoughts were to remove the skin from most of the bird, but leave it on the legs and wings to crisp up on the grill. Anyone tried this before or see why it wouldn't work? I also considered just removing the legs and wings from the birds and smoke them separately. I have been smoking for about 15 years, but never this large of a cook :)

Thanks for your input!


----------



## northern accent

Hey y'all I'm about to smoke a 4.75 whole chicken, and I'm reading temperatures  from 225-250 up to to 275-280 I'm using a master built pro propane gas smoker any suggestions I don't have a thermometer yet how can you tell when it's done? And what would you recommend for stove temps and estimated time. ? Thanks y'all in advance.  I come  to y'all for all my advice:)


----------



## tjdcorona

I am doing the beer can chicken for first time in the MES30. Going to do 250 as well - so, no not weird - Its normal!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

First time posting here. Just bought a charcoal smoker and plan to smoke a whole chicken and some ribs this upcoming weekend. Thanks for all the tips!


----------

